# How I solved Dolphin do not open Network Neighborhood and plug and play resorces



## piggy (Jan 30, 2012)

In another post I explained I did that painfull upgrade using Portmaster way (deleted everything after build a list of packages installed before I deleted them).

I also explained Portmaster was a dumb program: even with a completely cleaned system (no packages installed, everything deleted, just the list of packages installed before as an argument with the "-F" and "-f" swtiches) he was unable to complete the run without six or seven stops I had to resolve related with dependencies.

Well, after all this time consuming mess, everything was sorted out on my now 9.0-RELEASE jolly machine, but Dolphin unable to open what I said in the subject.

I had finally one hour to investigate the problem and I found... DUMB Portmaster didn't install some of the packages I passed him from the command line and never ever printed an error message. Dumb FreeBSD package manager, dum build system.

So i found out one KDE package was not installed (it was before): Kde4-runtime. Installing it, fixed those problem.

Now, isn't it stupid FreeBSD do not have decent tool to install/maintain/update/upgrade packages?


----------



## gkontos (Jan 30, 2012)

For someone with your experience (FreeBSD user since 1994) and expertise, it was only a matter of days to come up with such a brilliant idea.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 30, 2012)

Reading /usr/ports/UPDATING before beginning would have shown you the error of your ways.  Several KDE4 ports changed name, and files changed between ports, so just reinstalling the existing ports would not install all the new stuff.

IOW, it's not a failing of portmaster, as portmaster did exactly what you told it to (reinstall the ports you had installed previously).  It was user error for not telling it to install the new ports.

PEBCAK

And, since you seem to want to harp on non-stop about this issue, perhaps you should join the beta test for ports-mgmt/pkgng, which allows you to do everything with binary packages.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 30, 2012)

Link: http://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng

Just in case piggy missed it.


----------

